# niini(stö)



## Gavril

Päivää,

Olen huomannut, että molemmilla toisessa kierroksessa kilpailevilla Presidentti-ehdokkailla on jonkuntapainen puuhun liittyvä nimi: _haavisto_ tarkoittaa nimittäin (ymmärtääkseni) puustoa haapoja, ja _niinistö-_sana sisältää lehmuksen kuitua tarkoittavan sanan _niini._

Mutta, en ole varma, mitä sukunimi _Niinistö_ olisi alun perin tarkoittanut: puustoa lehmuksia, tai jonkunlaista ”kokoelmaa” niintä.

Kun te kuulette _niini-_sanan, mitä tulee mieleen: lehmus, lehmuksen runkoon sisältyviä kuituja, tai ihmisten lehmuksesta eristämiä kuituja? Luulen, että vain viimeinen merkitys on tarkkaan ottaen oikeaa, mutta en tiedä, miten tiukkasti tämä ero tehdään arkikielessä.

Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, teidän korvissanne onko nimi _Niinistö_ ”ymmärrettävä” (eli, liittyykö siihen selvä mielikuva niinestä, lehmuksista tms.), tai onko _Niinistö_ teille ”puhdas” (= merkityksetön) nimi?

Kiitos (ja onnea vaalissa)!


----------



## kirahvi

Kuullessani nimen Niinistö sen yhteys sanaan niini on minulle ilmeinen. 

En ole kuitenkaan tiennyt, että niini liittyy lehmukseen, joten mitään tähän puuhun viittaavaa minulle ei Niinistöstä tule mieleen. Minulle niini on aina vain tarkoittanut jonkinlaista kasviperäistä kuitua. En myöskään muista ikinä kuulleeni kenenkään käyttävän lehmuksesta sanaa niini.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> Kuullessani nimen Niinistö sen yhteys sanaan niini on minulle ilmeinen.



Kiitos vastauksesta. Onko sinulla selvä mielikuva siitä, mitä "niinistö" on, tai onko se vain jotain niineen liittyvää?

Kysyn koska nimi _Niinistö_ näyttää kuuluvan yhteen sellaisten nimien kanssa kuin _Haavisto, Koivisto, Katajisto, Hongisto, Nurmisto _jne., jotka kaikki tarkoittavat metsää/puustoa/niittyä jonkin lajin puuta tai muuta kasvia. Mutta kun niini ei ole itse kasvi, vaan kasvista saatu aine, minun on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä alun perin tarkoitettiin sanalla _niinistö_ -- jollei se tarkoitti "lehmustoa" tai jotakin sen tapaista.


----------



## Hakro

Uskoisin että useimmille sekä _Niinistö_ että _Haavisto_ ovat vain nimiä, jotka tuskin tuovat mielikuvia sanan merkityksestä. Niinipuu (metsälehmus) on luultavasti useimmille suomalaisille tuntematon sana - niinikuidut toki tunnetaan ainakin kukkakaupassa. Haavistosta taas voi tulla mieleen yhtä hyvin haapa, haava, haave tai haavi, tai sitten ei mikään näistä.

Voisin siteerata erästä WR-foorumilla esiintynyttä amerikkalaista: "We're Americans. Our names don't mean a shit!"

Niinistö on paitsi melko tavallinen sukunimi myös kylä Kaakkois-Suomessa. Sekä Niinistöllä että Haavistolla on politiikassa sukunimikaimoja, jotka tietääkseni eivät ole presidenttiehdokkaiden sukulaisia.

(Ei vaaleissa tarvita onnea, tarvitaan ääniä!)


----------



## kirahvi

Metsälehmus on minulle tuttu puu, mutta en ole ikinä kuullut siitä käytettävän nimitystä niinipuu. Niini sanana taas on tuttu, mutta en ole ikinä edes tullut pohtineeksi, mitä se oikeastaan on.

Niinistön yhteys niineen on minulle selkeämpi kuin Haaviston yhteys haapaan, luultavasti siksi, että sanamuoto on jälkimmäisessä astevaihtelun vuoksi muuttunut. En kuitenkaan osaa sanoa, mitä niinistö voisi tarkoittaa.

Olen kuitenkin samaa mieltä kuin Hakro, että suurimmalle osalle suomalaisista sekä Niinistö että Haavisto ovat vain nimiä.


----------



## tbsvk

On kummalista kuulla, että niini ei ole puu[laji]. Mitä se sitten on ? Muistaakseni ainakin Itä-Suomessa se on hyvin yleinen sana.


----------



## Hakro

tbsvk said:


> On kummallista kuulla, että niini ei ole puu[laji]. Mitä se sitten on ? Muistaakseni ainakin Itä-Suomessa se on hyvin yleinen sana.


Hei Tbsvk,

Niinipuu on puulaji, mutta tämä nimitys on harvinainen; suomalaisetkaan eivät sitä tunne. Useimmille suomalaisille "niini" tarkoittaa vain kuitumateriaalia, jolla kukkakimput sidotaan.


----------



## tbsvk

Hei Hakro,

Kyllä, olen jo ehtinyt sitä ymmärtää. Sekä se, että minun keskustelutovereita Itä-Suomesta oli melko erikoisia ihmisiä.
http://kaino.kotus.fi/cgi-bin/kks/karjala.cgi?a=niini&b=1&ha=niini


----------

